# مؤامرة الاخوان لقلب نظام الحكم في مصر



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 فبراير 2011)

*انباء خطيرة ومؤكدة من مصادر سرية للغاية من قيادات بوزارة الداخلية عن تورط حبيب العدلي وزير الداخلية الاسابق مع الاخوان المسلمين والجماعات السلفية لقلب نظام الحكم واعلان الامارة الاسلامية المتشددة في البلاد بحرق جميع اقسام الشرطة ومقرات الحزب الحاكم وفتح السجون المركزية في جميع انحاء الجمهورية في نفس يوم وتوقيت واحد وبسرعة مطلقة لنشر الفوضي واذاعة التخريب في جميع انحاء مصر*​ 
*حبيب العدلي سوف يواجه المحاكمة بالتأمر علي مصر ومن المرجح ان يصدر الحكم بأعدامه عند ثبوت الادلة القاطعة علية*​ 

*الاخوان المسلمين والسلفيين المتشددون يلهون المتظاهرين ويروعون امن المجتمع المصري*​ 
*السطو علي اقسام الشرطة والسجون والحزب الوطني واحراق جميعهم لقلب نظام الحكم في مصر*​ 
[YOUTUBE]qviXbtwOSV4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*حبيب العادلي الي تبع النظام متحالف

يا خراشي هههههه

بس فعلا هو متحالف مع الاخوان

عارفين ليه

عشان يسيح دم الاقباط علي الارض

ايده متعاصه بدمهم

سلام​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

*معلومات خطيره لكن من غير ادله ومصدر
للاسف الشائعات كتيره في الوقت الحالي
ومبقتش اصدق اي حاجه​*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *حبيب العادلي الي تبع النظام متحالف​*
> 
> *يا خراشي هههههه*​
> *بس فعلا هو متحالف مع الاخوان*​
> ...


 
*شكرا للمرور والرب يباركك*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *معلومات خطيره لكن من غير ادله ومصدر​*
> *للاسف الشائعات كتيره في الوقت الحالي*
> 
> *ومبقتش اصدق اي حاجه*​


 

*اخي العزيز ليست اشاعات وجميع موضوعاتي السابقة حذرت مرارآ وتكرارآ الكثير من تورط واختراق الجهاز الامني المصري بالجماعات المتطرفة لقلب نظام الحكم راجع لموضوعاتي السابقة وشكرآ لمرورك*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 فبراير 2011)

*اخي العزيز لقد انسحبت جميع قوة المعارضات المصرية والشباب ماعدا الاخوان المسلمين من ارض معركة التحرير لايمانهم الشديد بأن المخطط والمؤامرة قد انكشفت وعندما طلبت الدولة الحديث معهم رفضوا بشدة الحوار ...هل تعلم لماذا ؟ لانهم يريدون اطاحة الحاكم واجندتهم قلب نظام الحكم اما عن البرادعي فهو مثل دمية يلعبون بها مثله مثل باقي اطراف المعارضة الباقية والبرادعي صدرت فتوي شرعية بأهدار دمه وعندم يتحقق مخططهم في التصلق علي الحكم سوف تقطع رقبته *
*ايضآ اريد ان اوضح لك شيئآ ما وهو ان الاخوان هما القوة الكاسحة في مصر من الشعبية ولعلك تتذكر انتخابات مجلس الشعب وتزويرات الحكومة من اجل الحزب الوطني الحاكم*

*فالاخوان المسلمين يعلمون جيدآ مدي شعبيتهم الكاسحة في الفترة الاخيرة بين الشعب المصري*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 فبراير 2011)

اريد ان اضيف شئ اخر الدولة والحكومة لا تريد الصدام مجددآ معها وهي تعلم جيدآ ان هذا المخطط من الاخوان فهو مرصود بحركة 25/1 لأجهاد الشرطة المصرية ونزول الاخوان يرتبط بشدة بعد الصلاة في المساجد ولعلنا نتذكر يوم الجمعة 26/1 ويوم الثلاثاء امس 2/2 بعد صلاة الظهر


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 فبراير 2011)




----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2011)

*اخيرا يوجد من فهم هذه المؤامرة التي تحدث في بعض الدول العربية !
يا رب الشعوب تكون واعية لهذه المخططات 

شكرا لك اخي الغالي 
ربنا يحمي شعبه المختار 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## esma (3 فبراير 2011)

اعذرني اخي .. ما الذي يجعلك تصدق ان الثورة وراءها مؤامرة؟

ألا يوجد سبب واضح للثورة رغم ما نعيشه من فقر و بطالة و قهر و فساد و خراب و كبد وبائي و ماء ملوث و غذاء مسرطن و سوء الخدمات و نزيف الاسفلت و تمييز طائفي ... ووووووووووووو؟

ام ان مطالب الشعب في هذه الثورة كانت غير مشروعة؟

و كيف تصدق ان حبيب العادلي و ليس الرئيس شخصيا هو المسئول عن الثغرة الامنية كاسلوب من اساليب قمع الثورة؟

هل رأيت ما حدث في ميدان التحرير اليوم من بلطجية الرئيس رغم ان العادلي غير موجود في الوزارة الآن؟


----------



## geegoo (3 فبراير 2011)

esma قال:


> هل رأيت ما حدث في ميدان التحرير اليوم من بلطجية الرئيس رغم ان العادلي غير موجود في الوزارة الآن؟


عفوا و لكن هل تصدقين فعلا انهم بلطجية الرئيس ؟؟؟
هذا شأنك طبعا و لكن هل تفريق مئات الالاف سيتم ببضعة بلطجية مسلحين بالطوب ؟؟؟
أم أنهم ادخلوا فرقة حمير أقصد خيول و ابل للحرس الجمهوري ؟؟؟؟
اقوي حرس جمهوري في العالم و واحد من اعتي أجهزة المخابرات يكون سلاحهم طوب و احصنة أقرب ما تكون للحمير ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
هلا نفكر قليلا قبل ان نكرر الكلام لمجرد انه يتوافق مع رؤيتنا ؟؟؟


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 فبراير 2011)

esma قال:


> اعذرني اخي .. ما الذي يجعلك تصدق ان الثورة وراءها مؤامرة؟
> 
> ألا يوجد سبب واضح للثورة رغم ما نعيشه من فقر و بطالة و قهر و فساد و خراب و كبد وبائي و ماء ملوث و غذاء مسرطن و سوء الخدمات و نزيف الاسفلت و تمييز طائفي ... ووووووووووووو؟
> 
> ...


 
*هل تعلم ان هذة المظاهرات اودت بحياة الكثير والكثير من الابرياء في جميع انحاء الجمهورية *

*هل تعلم ان جميع الاسر المصرية صرخت علي فقدانهم احد افراد عائلتهم بسبب تلك المظاهرات*

*هل تعلم ان الدولة خسرت 150 مليار دولار بمثل هذة المظاهرات *

*هل تعلم ان المظاهرات المليونية لا تقف امام جموع الشعب المصري والشرطة والجيش والسلطة ولا يوجد اي تكافوء فالمعركة للمتظاهرين محسومة بالهزيمة*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 فبراير 2011)

فالسؤال لماذا المقامرة بأرواح الابرياء وخراب الدولة وتعطيل مؤسساتها وقطع الارزاق علي مثل هذة المظاهرات التي تحسم معركتها للجيش والشرطة والسلطة والشعب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*بصراحة العادلى دة اسوء انسان عرفه التاريخ المصرى​*


----------



## geegoo (3 فبراير 2011)

أضف لما قيل الأحداث التالية :
- محاولة تحريض حزب الله للجيش المصري 
- ضبط خلية لهذا الحزب في مصر
- زيارة سليم العوا لحزب الله بلبنان 
- بداية هجوم العوا علي المسيحيين في مصر اعلاميا خصوصا من خلال الجزيرة و محاولة اثارة الفتنة باخبار الاسلحة المخزنة في الاديرة و قصص وفاء و كاميليا 
- حادث القديسين الذي كان من الممكن ان يكون شرارة حرب اهلية
- ظهور الهاربين من حماس من السجون المصرية في الجمعة ليلا .. ظهورهم السبت صباحا علي قناة العربية من قلب غزة
- الامدادت المالية الضخمة للشباب من مؤن و خيام و بطاطين
- الاصرار العجيب علي التنحي و قتل أي فرصة للحوار


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 فبراير 2011)

*geegoo*
*اخي العزيز محاولات قتل الاقباط بأت بالفشل في قلب نظام الحكم واذاعة البلبلة ونشر الفتن والفوضي *

*فنتقل الحال علي مخطط الفقر وانقاذ مصر من الطاغية *


----------



## esma (3 فبراير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> عفوا و لكن هل تصدقين فعلا انهم بلطجية الرئيس ؟؟؟
> هذا شأنك طبعا و لكن هل تفريق مئات الالاف سيتم ببضعة بلطجية مسلحين بالطوب ؟؟؟
> أم أنهم ادخلوا فرقة حمير أقصد خيول و ابل للحرس الجمهوري ؟؟؟؟
> اقوي حرس جمهوري في العالم و واحد من اعتي أجهزة المخابرات يكون سلاحهم طوب و احصنة أقرب ما تكون للحمير ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
> هلا نفكر قليلا قبل ان نكرر الكلام لمجرد انه يتوافق مع رؤيتنا ؟؟؟





اذا كانت الاوامر تاتي من حبيب العادلي دون علم الرئيس كيف تفسر ما حدث اليوم رغم ان العادلي غير موجود في الوزارة؟


----------



## esma (3 فبراير 2011)

انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> فالسؤال لماذا المقامرة بأرواح الابرياء وخراب الدولة وتعطيل مؤسساتها وقطع الارزاق علي مثل هذة المظاهرات التي تحسم معركتها للجيش والشرطة والسلطة والشعب



عندما يتظاهر اكثر من خمسة ملايين مصري في وقت واحد مطالبين برحيل مبارك فهذا يعبر عن مطالب جموع الشعب المصري..

هؤلاء المتظاهرون  يضحون بحياتهم من اجلك و من اجلي و من اجل كل المصريين لاسترداد حقوقهم و كرامتهم فيكون من العار ان نشوه ما حققه المصريون و الذي يراه العالم كله اعظم ما حققه المصريون في العصر الحديث.

يا اخي الشعوب لا تسترد حرياتها و حقوقها مجانا!


----------



## geegoo (3 فبراير 2011)

esma قال:


> اذا كانت الاوامر تاتي من حبيب العادلي دون علم الرئيس كيف تفسر ما حدث اليوم رغم ان العادلي غير موجود في الوزارة؟


*عفوا أنتم من تؤكدون ان الرئيس هو من وراء احداث اليوم لذلك وجبت عليكم البينة قبل قذف الناس بالباطل و ليس العكس .. أي اني لست مطالبا بتبرئة الرئيس بل انتم المطالبون باثباتات ..
هذا بالاضافة لرفضي للفكرة ليس لان الرئيس مثاليا و لكن لانها بعيدة عن المنطق في رأيي *


----------



## esma (3 فبراير 2011)

geegoo قال:


> *عفوا أنتم من تؤكدون ان الرئيس هو من وراء احداث اليوم لذلك وجبت عليكم البينة قبل قذف الناس بالباطل و ليس العكس .. أي اني لست مطالبا بتبرئة الرئيس بل انتم المطالبون باثباتات ..
> هذا بالاضافة لرفضي للفكرة ليس لان الرئيس مثاليا و لكن لانها بعيدة عن المنطق في رأيي *



هؤلاء البلطجية و جدوا مع بعض من امسكوهم كارنيهات الحزب الوطني و الامن المركزي و يحملون زجاجات بلوتوف و هراوت .. و هل تعتقد ان متظاهرين يذهبون الى الميدان بالخيول و الجمال؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*طب سيبكم من الخيول و الجمال و الدبب

مين ضرب رصاص علي المحتجين دلوقت من فوق كوبري 6 اكتوبر؟؟؟​*


----------



## esma (3 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب سيبكم من الخيول و الجمال و الدبب
> 
> مين ضرب رصاص علي المحتجين دلوقت من فوق كوبري 6 اكتوبر؟؟؟​*



نعم جاء ذلك في قناة العربية الآن و قناة الجزيرة مما ادي الى قتل 2 و اصابة 8..

هذا الرئيس اصبح مسعورا و يبدو انه مستعد ان يفعل اي شيء في البلد حتى لا يرحل..

ما هذا الذي يحدث؟ الا يوجد من يوقف حمام الدم في ميدان التحرير؟


----------



## esambraveheart (3 فبراير 2011)

*من يتبجح و يقول دون حياء و علي الملاء " طظ في مصر " هو خائن و متامر و لابد من اعدامه في ميدان  عام .
"طظ في مصر " هو شعار الاخوان المسلمون و تلك هي اجندتهم و ذلك هو ما يعتزمون تطبيقه لو امسكوا زمام الحكم في مصر..و لا يوجد مصرى واحد مخلص يقبل ان يؤيد تلك الخيانة الا اذا ضحكوا عليه و غسلوا عقله ..
البرادعي ليس الا شخص تافه طامع  في كرسي الحكم و دمية مواليه للاخوان المسلمين يستخدمها الاخوان كصورة و واجهة خادعة توحي بالاعتدال بينما يتخفون هم ورائها..
 و خطتهم الحقيقية تقضي بان يسلمهم البرادعي الحكم بعد ان يعتلي الكرسي ..بخاطره.. او غصب عنه.​*


----------



## esambraveheart (3 فبراير 2011)

esma قال:


> نعم جاء ذلك في قناة العربية الآن و قناة الجزيرة مما ادي الى قتل 2 و اصابة 8..
> 
> هذا الرئيس اصبح مسعورا و يبدو انه مستعد ان يفعل اي شيء في البلد حتى لا يرحل..
> 
> ما هذا الذي يحدث؟ الا يوجد من يوقف حمام الدم في ميدان التحرير؟



*
من سمح لك باهانة رجل محترم وطني كرئيس جمهوية مصر العربيه الذي تحبه القاعدة العريضة من المصريين؟؟؟؟
كمصرى يحب بلاده...
لو كان معي مدفع رشاش الان لافرغته في بطون هؤلاء الخونة
و الله ..قتلهم صار الان واجب وطني يتحتم علي كل مصرى يحب بلاده.
هؤلاء اثبتوا انهم اعداء لمصر و يستحقون ان تدهسهم الدبابات 
 ​*


----------



## وسام شاه (3 فبراير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *
> من سمح لك باهانة رجل محترم وطني كرئيس جمهوية مصر العربيه الذي تحبه القاعدة العريضة من المصريين؟؟؟؟
> كمصرى يحب بلاده...
> لو كان معي مدفع رشاش الان لافرغته في بطون هؤلاء الخونة
> ...



ما هي الجريمة التي ارتكبها المتظاهرون؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 فبراير 2011)

فلنتكلم بالعقل بدون هيجان المشاعر
فالهيجان من صنع الشيطان ، الذى يعكر العقل ، كمثل الذى يعكر الماء ليصطاد فى الماء العكر
++++
فالسؤال الأهم ، الذى يجعل الأمور واضحة ، هو :
هل تحرك الناس من ذاتهم ، أم دعتهم جهة ما لذلك ، ومن الذى إبتدأ فى دفع الناس للتظاهر ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

*تم تحول صفحة خالد سعيد التى بدأت انتفاضة 25 يناير إلى صفحة أخوانية الأسلوب, ربما تم أعتقال صاحبها وانتزاع كلمة المرور منه, الشعارات المرفوعة الآن كلها شعارات سلفية, ويتم حجب أى رأى معارض, بل ويتم حظر أى صاحب رأى معارض

المطلوب التبليغ عنها لأدارة الفيس بوك *


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (3 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تم تحول صفحة خالد سعيد التى بدأت انتفاضة 25 يناير إلى صفحة أخوانية الأسلوب, ربما تم أعتقال صاحبها وانتزاع كلمة المرور منه, الشعارات المرفوعة الآن كلها شعارات سلفية, ويتم حجب أى رأى معارض, بل ويتم حظر أى صاحب رأى معارض*
> 
> *المطلوب التبليغ عنها لأدارة الفيس بوك *


 
*شكرآ لكل الردود والرب يبارك حياتكم وبالفعل اخي صوت صارخ سقط القناع منهم وانكشف مخططهم لقلب نظام الحكم *


----------



## BITAR (3 فبراير 2011)

*اكيد التحقيقات ستظهر الكثير من المفاجأت*​


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (4 فبراير 2011)

*مخطط كبير من ايران لنشر الشيعة والقضاء علي السنة في مصر ونشر الفوضي وقتل كل مصري وابادة هذا الشعب وهم سكان مصر الاصليين وذلك بمعاونة قطرية امريكية*


----------



## Rosetta (4 فبراير 2011)

انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> *مخطط كبير من ايران لنشر الشيعة والقضاء علي السنة في مصر ونشر الفوضي وقتل كل مصري وابادة هذا الشعب وهم سكان مصر الاصليين وذلك بمعاونة قطرية امريكية*



*و أين المصدر على هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

ما يحدث الان هو مؤامرة مكشوفة على مصر خاصة بعد تدخل دول اجنبية   مثل ايران ووكالات مشبوهة مثل الجزيرة .


----------



## fredyyy (4 فبراير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> ما هي الجريمة التي ارتكبها المتظاهرون؟


 

*أي متظاهر الآن يُحطم مصر إقتصاديًا *

*الأمر تحول من مطالب شعبية إجتماعية ... إلى الوصول للكراسي *

*إن الجري وراء المناصب دون التفكير في معيشة الفرد هو الفساد بعينه *

*ليس لمن يجري وراء مصلحته الشخصية مكانًا بين الناس على أرض مصر *


​


----------



## fauzi (4 فبراير 2011)

وسام شاه قال:


> ما هي الجريمة التي ارتكبها المتظاهرون؟





لقد كانت البداية فى يوم 25 يناير تحرك سلمى سليم مائة فى المائة.. مسيرات سلمية اعرب المشاركين فيها من شباب مصر عن مطالبهم بطريقة متحضرة رائعة بعيدة كل البعد عن العنف.. كان الشباب يومها يتحدثون باسم مصر كلها من مسلمين ومسيحيين وغيرهم.. عمال وموظفين وفلاحين وعاطلين عن العمل.. سكان المدن والقرى.. كانت مسيراتهم وطنية صادقة خالصة لصالح الوطن وكل ابناءه..ولكن عندما رأى الانتهازيون واصحاب المصالح الخاصة وطيور الظلام ان الشباب بدأوا يحققون بعض التقدم والنجاح وان الشعب المصري بدأ يستجيب لدعوتهم بالانضمام لمسيراتهم لصدق ونبل اهدافهم.. تراجع هؤلاء الفوضويين ( الاخوان المسلمون ) عن رفضهم العلني للمشاركة وقرروا فجأة الانضمام الى الشباب حتى يظهروا فى الصورة ويقومون بسرقة الاضواء منهم ونسب اي نجاح يحققه الشباب الى انفسهم..بل والادهى انهم راحوا يتحدثون الى وسائل الاعلام العالمي ويعرضون مطالبهم وشروطهم كما لو انهم حصلوا على تفويض رسمي من الشعب المصري للتحدث باسمهم او كما لو انهم هم الذين حركوا الثورة ومسيرات الاحتجاج ضد النظام وليس الشباب المصري.. بل وبلغت خيانتهم للوطن وشباب مصر وشعبها ان ممثلين عنهم قاموا سرا بزيارة السفارة الامريكية في القاهرة خلال الايام الماضية واجروا حوارا لا يعرف احد تفاصيله مع كبار المسئولين فيها رغم انهم علنا يسبون الامريكان ويلعنون جدودهم وجدود اباءهم يوميا فى صحفهم ومواقعهم على شبكة الانترنت!!

لقد تبدل الحال تماما حيث انتهز البعض من اللصوص والبلطجية والانتهازيين الفرصة لاستغلال مسيرات الشباب والعمال والموظفين والغلابة والعاطلين عن العمل لسرقة المحال التجارية والبيوت وتخريب الاملاك العامة والخاصة وترويع الابرياء والاعتداء عليهم وتحقيق مصالح خاصة لهم..

وكانت المصيبة الكبرى ان انتهز البعض الفرصة لاقتحام عدد كبير من السجون المصرية وقاموا باطلاق اتباعهم واعوانهم واصدقاءهم بعد ان قتلوا الحراس وحرقوا الوف الملفات التى تحمل ادلة واثباتات جرائم الذين هربوا من السجون.

وقدرت وزارة الداخلية المصرية تعداد من خرجوا او هربوا من السجون المصرية ب 17 الف سجين من ضمنهم الوف من اعضاء الجماعات الاسلامية المتطرفة وبعض قيادات جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وعدد من الفلسطنيين التابعين لحماس!


----------



## Alexander.t (4 فبراير 2011)

انا مصري مسيحي قال:


> *مخطط كبير من ايران لنشر الشيعة والقضاء علي السنة في مصر ونشر الفوضي وقتل كل مصري وابادة هذا الشعب وهم سكان مصر الاصليين وذلك بمعاونة قطرية امريكية*


ايه يعم انت مدخل كل حاجه فى بعض ليه كده:thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 فبراير 2011)

العادلى ممكن يعمل أى شئ فهو بلا مبادئ
أتمنى أن يعدم هو ومن معه


----------

